# TKF - TikForce Limited



## System (30 August 2015)

TikForce Limited (TIK) was formerly known as Palace Resources Limited (PXR).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the PXR thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4972

TikForce is a platform that operates on the internet, mobile phones and tablets that tracks jobs and tasks allocated to workers, contractors and employees that are working on-site or mobile.

It allows team controllers to allocate work to existing team members or contractors and to post that work to the work pool.

Workers can make themselves available for defined types of work at specific times and locations.

TikForce provides a suite of tools to track tasks and work in progress and interface to reporting, accounting and human resource systems.

http://www.tikforce.com


----------

